# 2011 White Dove Release Classic



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Dear fellow White Dove Release providers. I would like to invite each of you to participate in our 2011 White Dove Release Classic.

Each year, we all breed and train our solid whites for one purpose. That is to provide release services to clients in our community. Some of us have a small radius (50 miles and below) to which we can provide services to. A few more of us have extended this radius (50 to 100 miles) to increase our coverage area. Not many of us also fly these birds competitively in young or old bird races. Except Timber Lofts! Sure there is all the hype about how solid whites can’t fly any true distance, but each and every one of us uses this information when we explain to our clients that these birds we have can in fact fly out to 300 miles or even out to 600 miles, the same way as their great-great-great-grandparents once did. But can they? 

I have arranged for each of you to put your birds to the test, against each other. I am hosting the 2011 White Dove Release Classic. This is a race from 50, 80, 120 and 200 miles. There will be prize money won for each of you who has a bird clock. And most importantly, IT’S AFFORDABLE! We are only asking for a perch fee of $50 per bird to be sent along with the birds and an entry fee of $65 due before the first official race. THAT’S IT! Now that’s a deal! Where else can you find that? And I forgot to mention, there is NO BUY BACK or AUCTION! You will get all of your birds back after the final race.

To learn more about this race or about me as a handler, please visit www.TimberLofts.net.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey that's awesome! I would love to join but I've got only one white bird in my breeding program. Good luck with the event!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I can lone you a mate if you would like to enter the race. Just ship him/her back when you send in the youngsters.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a generous offer Timber. I'll have to think that over. The bird is a white recessive red meuleman hen. What strain of white birds do you have in your loft if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Most of all my best whites are Sion-Stassaert crosses or Bandit crosses.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Great I'm interested, need more info on the rules and regulations though. I guess the birds have to be pure white? Thus the eye color matters? Let us know please.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Timber said:


> Most of all my best whites are Sion-Stassaert crosses or Bandit crosses.


I'd like to try her with bandit crosses...I'll let you know. When will you be accepting birds?


----------



## keithemerson (Apr 12, 2010)

Timber, do you sell the whites? I am needing a male. How much for a male with shipping to Shreveport, LA 71107? (If you have any)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

soymi69 said:


> Great I'm interested, need more info on the rules and regulations though. I guess the birds have to be pure white? Thus the eye color matters? Let us know please.


I don't think the eye color should matter. White birds are white birds regardless of whether that white was caused by recessive white, tons of piebald genes, or pure grizzles.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't think the eye color should matter. White birds are white birds regardless of whether that white was caused by recessive white, tons of piebald genes, or pure grizzles.


Just making sure I heard of an all white one loft race before that send birds back because they have tiny speck of black in the feathering and diferent colored eyes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's just a bit overboard in my opinion, but yes, for releases you do want solid white birds. But solid whites can still have colored eyes instead of bull eyes


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> Great I'm interested, need more info on the rules and regulations though. I guess the birds have to be pure white? Thus the eye color matters? Let us know please.


Eye and beak color does not matter at all. But yes the bird must be solid white. No grizzles or any color flecking on the tail, wings, head, etc...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I'd like to try her with bandit crosses...I'll let you know. When will you be accepting birds?


We will be excepting birds from January 15, 2011 until March 15, 2011


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

keithemerson said:


> Timber, do you sell the whites? I am needing a male. How much for a male with shipping to Shreveport, LA 71107? (If you have any)


I may, email me directly at [email protected], lets see what we can do.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's just a bit overboard in my opinion, but yes, for releases you do want solid white birds. But solid whites can still have colored eyes instead of bull eyes


I agree 100%! This race is directed at those people who do white bird releases. But anyone who has solid whites may enter, though. If your not sure if your bird would be excluded, just send me a pic and I could let you know if it qualifies or not.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so ones sends a youngster to you, it is released in the race and it comes back to your loft and is clocked in if it makes it?..right?... how old does the bird need to be?..sorry never have raced before..


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I would be interested in putting a few of my birds in this race


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When is the deadline to send birds/enter the race?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> When is the deadline to send birds/enter the race?


We will be excepting birds from January 15, 2011 until March 15, 2011


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> so ones sends a youngster to you, it is released in the race and it comes back to your loft and is clocked in if it makes it?..right?... how old does the bird need to be?..sorry never have raced before..


Basically speaking, A "One Loft Race" simply means that breeders send you their youngsters just after weaning (approx 30 days old), you train them to the loft, care and feed them as they are youre own, then once the race comes around, the handler races the birds from what ever distance(s). All of the birds return to the same loft. The ones that clock the fastest after returning are the winner(s).


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*If you want to send in birds, PLEASE PM ME, ASAP so I can put your name on the list before it fills up. Thanks....*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So can anyone with white birds win, or just those who have white dove release businesses?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh,, Man;
It would be so Kool to have a bunch of white birds come back from a race!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> So can anyone with white birds win, or just those who have white dove release businesses?


He did say anyone with pure white birds can enter, color of beak and eye don't matter as long as no speck of color or grizzle.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> So can anyone with white birds win, or just those who have white dove release businesses?


Anyone who enters has a chance at winning.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Timber said:


> *If you want to send in birds, PLEASE PM ME, ASAP so I can put your name on the list before it fills up. Thanks....*


I PMed you, sign me up. Just to keep the record straight, what bands do you accept? 

Tony


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Big T said:


> I PMed you, sign me up. Just to keep the record straight, what bands do you accept?
> 
> Tony


Gotcha Tony! AU, IF, or IPB. I dont like the NPA Bands because sometimes they can slip off if the breeder puts the wrong size on.

If anyone needs bands, I can give you some of my Club bands (Jan 1st) as I never use all of them anyways. Just send me a message.....


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you have any official rules to look over? And will you be clocking birds during training and posting the results.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

jboy1 said:


> Do you have any official rules to look over? And will you be clocking birds during training and posting the results.


Yes, I will be. More detailed information my be found at www.timberlofts.net


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Put me on the list please, for one bird.

By the way. It is "accepting" not "excepting".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to enter but I don't know if I'll have any whites or not. Just depends on how my grizzles and one white bird pan out.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> Put me on the list please, for one bird.
> 
> By the way. It is "accepting" not "excepting".


Ok Gotcha.....


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Timber said:


> Gotcha Tony! AU, IF, or IPB. I dont like the NPA Bands because sometimes they can slip off if the breeder puts the wrong size on.
> 
> If anyone needs bands, I can give you some of my Club bands (Jan 1st) as I never use all of them anyways. Just send me a message.....


I don't think using your bands will be a great idea for this race, you will raise a lot of eye brows if that particular birds win. I think it is also in your rules and regulation if I'm not mistaken. Just a thought it is generous to offer your band but in the long run you might have problems later.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Entry is open to all, but the birds must be SOLID WHITE.

•Pigeons are to be rung with officially recognized 2011 rings (AU, IF or IPB). If these are not available or you have questions about your bands, please contact me and I will send you some of ours.
•All birds entering the loft will be vaccinated against Paramyxovirus (PMV), Paratyphoid and Pox upon arrival.
•The prize money is not guaranteed. It is estimated on an entry of 80 paid birds, minus 13.5% for expenses. Confirmation will be announced as soon as possible.
•We will be excepting birds from January 15, 2011 until March 15, 2011. 
•Perch Fee of $50.00 per bird is due when you ship your birds and is non-refundable.
•There will be an entry fee of $65, per pigeon. Your entry fee must be paid after the final 50 mile training toss but before the first scheduled race.
•We will use the Unikon Electronic Clocking System for all training flights and actual races. Results will be posted on this website. 
•Only entered pigeons may compete for prize money.
•There are NO BUY BACKS or AUCTIONS. All of your remaining birds will be returned to you after the final race.
•No birds bred by Timber Lofts of Ocala will be entered. 
Due to the total number of pigeons we can except (100 birds), a place in the loft will be made on a first come-first served basis. 

Brian, I copied the rules you have above about the race from your site. I'd strongly suggest you clarify that payouts are based either on *trapping order *or *first drop *somewhere in the rules. I'd also suggest that you only accept either AU or IF banded birds be accepted, as this is the same rule that many other one loft races adhere by due to other organization bands being distributed to breeders much earlier than the last week of December. It has been awhile since I sent birds to futurities or one loft races outside my home state, but wouldn't a perch fee basically cover your expenses and then some instead of having to take another 13.5% off the top for yourself out of the prize money? Based on receiving 80 birds, you should get $4,000 to cover feed/training expenses from perch fees, and $5,000 with 100 birds entered. I think by offering your own bands to others participating in the race, you'll be setting yourself up if the bird entered does well. There are plenty of pigeon suppliers who provide bands, or indiviuals can get them directly from the AU. Best of luck with your race, and white bird releases in 2011'.

Dennis Kuhn


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> I don't think using your bands will be a great idea for this race, you will raise a lot of eye brows if that particular birds win. I think it is also in your rules and regulation if I'm not mistaken. Just a thought it is generous to offer your band but in the long run you might have problems later.


True....

But all of the supply houses have bands should you need them.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

dennis kuhn said:


> Entry is open to all, but the birds must be SOLID WHITE.
> 
> •Pigeons are to be rung with officially recognized 2011 rings (AU, IF or IPB). If these are not available or you have questions about your bands, please contact me and I will send you some of ours.
> •All birds entering the loft will be vaccinated against Paramyxovirus (PMV), Paratyphoid and Pox upon arrival.
> ...


Hey Dennis! Its been a long time. I have already responded to the band issue and I will update the site as well after I make this post. If you look at the top of the Pay Outs / Shipping page, it clearly states payouts will be by clocking order only. 

I believe the fees are fair. Im sorry if you dont, but then again you dont have to participate. The 13.5% is what I have to pay a driver to liberate the birds for me, so I can be at the loft. You could always enter Bob Robersons All Grizzle race which is charging $60, perch fee & $100 entry and the payouts are based on 200 birds going to the race. No disrespect intended, but I wanted to offer something unique to solid whites only at a price anyone could afford. Best of luck in 2011!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Timber said:


> Hey Dennis! Its been a long time. I have already responded to the band issue and I will update the site as well after I make this post. If you look at the top of the Pay Outs / Shipping page, it clearly states payouts will be by clocking order only.
> 
> I believe the fees are fair. Im sorry if you dont, but then again you dont have to participate. The 13.5% is what I have to pay a driver to liberate the birds for me, so I can be at the loft. You could always enter Bob Robersons All Grizzle race which is charging $60, perch fee & $100 entry and the payouts are based on 200 birds going to the race. No disrespect intended, but I wanted to offer something unique to solid whites only at a price anyone could afford. Best of luck in 2011!


No disrespect taken. You are correct, and I missed the payouts paid by clocking order at the top of your page, and it was even highlighted. Only time will tell how successful your race will be, which I do hope it is by the way. My question about the 13.5% taken out of the prize money on top of what you are already charging for perch fee, was something I hadn't heard of before or at least not in the one loft races I've seen advertised or participated in in the past. Usually prize money is the entry fee and paid out 100%. This may be a point that I would have to just agree to disagree on this one. Now I have heard about taking a percentage of money from pooling. Again, I do wish you the best in your race, as well as your release business this upcoming year. Your rates either way are very affordable compared to many other money races out there.

Dennis Kuhn


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally have no problem with people entering AU, IF, IPB, or NPA (size 8 only, of course). BUT if you are putting these birds into winspeed the program only accepts AU or IF bands. Heck, if people are hurting for bands, I can send people our club's bands (IF TRC) if they pay for them. That way there is no min. amount.

One more question that came to mind. So say we lose our bird(s) before the entry fee is due. We don't still have to pay it, do we? Since we won't actually be able to enter a race anymore.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I personally have no problem with people entering AU, IF, IPB, or NPA (size 8 only, of course). BUT if you are putting these birds into winspeed the program only accepts AU or IF bands. Heck, if people are hurting for bands, I can send people our club's bands (IF TRC) if they pay for them. That way there is no min. amount.
> 
> One more question that came to mind. So say we lose our bird(s) before the entry fee is due. We don't still have to pay it, do we? Since we won't actually be able to enter a race anymore.


I do agree just accepting AU and IF bands, as far as losing the birds no one should be paying the race fee if the birds is not there, or if no one pay the race fee someone can pay for it and own the birds after the race and earn the prized money.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> One more question that came to mind. So say we lose our bird(s) before the entry fee is due. We don't still have to pay it, do we? Since we won't actually be able to enter a race anymore.


Ok I believe the band issue has been resolved. Please only use AU or IF Bands. I see that a few people have offered to help out if someone needs bands. Thanks!

MaryOfExeter....thats correct. Should all of your birds be lost prior to the 1st race, you do not have to pay the entry fee. On the other hand, you will need to pay the entry fee for all of your birds that still remain, no picking or choosing. 

For those that have PM'ed me to join, thank you! If you would, please PM me again with your personal emails, so I can send you the friendly reminders when its time to ship them in.


----------



## decunn (Dec 3, 2009)

How many birds do people usually send? Are there regulations? If so what are they?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> If no one pay the race fee someone can pay for it and own the birds after the race and earn the prized money.


Thats also a great idea. Ill have to ponder over that. Just off the top of my head, Im thinking that if someone cant pay (for what ever reason) then instead of that bird being removed, I could list them in a "Swap Shop" of sorts, which would allow anyone to (A) purchase the bird at the entry fee amount and own the bird and any winnings or (B) purchase the rights to the bird by paying the entry fee and splitting any winnings 70/30 or 50/50 (Purchaser/Breeder) and the breeder still gets to still keep the bird.

Let me know what you think, or suggest something and lets collectively agree on it. 

Im open to suggestions but in all, I want this to be just as fun as the PT One Loft Race which I will be entering this year.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

decunn said:


> How many birds do people usually send? Are there regulations? If so what are they?


You may send as many as you want. From what most have stated to me already through PM, they will send in 2-4 birds. I do have 2 people (not on PT) that stated they would send in 6-8 birds. But what they say and what actually arrives is a different matter...LOL


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Timber said:


> Thats also a great idea. Ill have to ponder over that. Just off the top of my head, Im thinking that if someone cant pay (for what ever reason) then instead of that bird being removed, I could list them in a "Swap Shop" of sorts, which would allow anyone to (A) purchase the bird at the entry fee amount and own the bird and any winnings or (B) purchase the rights to the bird by paying the entry fee and splitting any winnings 70/30 or 50/50 (Purchaser/Breeder) and the breeder still gets to still keep the bird.
> 
> Let me know what you think, or suggest something and lets collectively agree on it.
> 
> Im open to suggestions but in all, I want this to be just as fun as the PT One Loft Race which I will be entering this year.


I like the option (A). That way anyone who send their birds will definitely put money if they want the prize and the bird back, or add option (C) which purchase the right to the bird by paying the entry fee split 70/30 and purchaser own the bird.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> I like the option (A). That way anyone who send their birds will definitely put money if they want the prize and the bird back, or add option (C) which purchase the right to the bird by paying the entry fee split 70/30 and purchaser own the bird.


Noted...Thanks!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*No Cut Of Capital*

*Heres the NEW Pay Outs.* 

I have adjusted the amounts on the web site to reflect these changes.

50 Mile Race
1st - $100

80 Mile Race 
1st - $200
2nd - $100

120 Mile Race
1st - $500
2nd - $300
3rd - $200

200 Mile Challenge
1st - $2000
2nd - $800
3rd - $500
4th - $400
5th - $300

Total Pay Out would be $5,200 based on 80 paid entries. *There is NO CUT!*


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

The AU does not recognize a 50 mile race. Correct?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Correct, only 75 miles and up.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive had a bunch of emails today, so Ill answer it here. You may send as many birds as you wish. And you only pay the entry fee for those birds that make it through training.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking forward to sending a few of my whites


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossing my fingers for some whites to send


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Crossing my fingers for some whites to send


I think one would just get as much satisfaction if they road tripped their white birds out to 150 miles an had their birds come back , well being that winning and whites dont seem to see eye to eye when racing .


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

In our Classic Race (the years big money race), I sent one white bird and it came home from 350 miles on a very tough race day. It did not win, but I was surprised and satisfied with its performance. It is out of two white release birds that I was given for free.

Earlier in the year. On one of our 200 mile races, our Combine had a entry fee of 50 bucks for the first white bird home that day. I didn't think my bird was worthy of a fifty buck wager, so I sent it to the race but did not enter the white bird derby part of the race (did not pay the $40 entry fee).

Yep. You guessed it. My bird was the first white home that day. I could have won 500 bucks.

Gotta have faith sometimes.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The AU does not recognize 50 mi but thats ok cause they dont recognize one loft races either, you have to have 5 different members for it to be an AU sanctioned race.
Dave


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

*distance*

Since I race my birds I'm very interest in this race however the distance is really so short as to be a Sprint race, so I would suggest at least a 300 mile last race, most white birds are not sprinters in the white release business but distance is no problem. IMHO I would like to suggest a 100,150,200,and 300 would be a better test of our birds. Tell me what do you think?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Since I race my birds I'm very interest in this race however the distance is really so short as to be a Sprint race, so I would suggest at least a 300 mile last race, most white birds are not sprinters in the white release business but distance is no problem. IMHO I would like to suggest a 100,150,200,and 300 would be a better test of our birds. Tell me what do you think?


My original intention was to make it as you suggested. But I also wanted to include all those who provide White Bird Releases for weddings and memorials. They, usually only service a 50 to 60 radius in most cases. I wanted this race to beable to include anyone who has solid whites. Yes the first two races are less then 100 miles, but for the racing fliers there is the 120 and 220 milers. If you look at the current list of participants found on my web site, half of them are release providers. 

Maybe with additional comments and suggestions to be made, I could offer a 300 race. But it would have to have more then one or two fliers who would participate in it, to make it worth while.

Its hard enough trying to get people to sign up now....LOL


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm fine with a 300 mile race


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm fine with the distances you have now, and I'd also be fine if the distances went longer. A lot of people use 'run of the mill' white birds for releases, which may not even make it past 100 miles.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Who is Dirty Bird Loft?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Who is Dirty Bird Loft?


LOL......Marlene Hill out of Benson, NC. They also run the BAM Futurity Race.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im fine with the distances too... this will be my first hopefully if my babies do not have some colored feathers.. crossing my fingers..lol..


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I have a male if he dont*



keithemerson said:


> Timber, do you sell the whites? I am needing a male. How much for a male with shipping to Shreveport, LA 71107? (If you have any)


I have a cock for u if he dont


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*Bred a Grizzle? No Problem....you can still enter!*

*Due to the requst of many of the participants, I will also include GRIZZLE birds and fly them seperately allowing them to have their own race. I will run the White Dove Release Classic as an "A" Race and the Grizzle Race as a "B". This will ensure that should your particular breeder pair throw you a grizzle and not a solid white, you still may enter the race.*


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

So how do you split the money now?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

jboy1 said:


> So how do you split the money now?


Its on the site....www.timberlofts.net

The White Dove Release Classic is still based on 80 entries but The Grizzle Race is based on 40 entries. As of todays calculations, we are only up to 32 birds for the solid white race. And a few of them are "iffy" as the breeders feel they may get a grizzle.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Timber said:


> Its on the site....www.timberlofts.net
> 
> The White Dove Release Classic is still based on 80 entries but The Grizzle Race is based on 40 entries. As of todays calculations, we are only up to 32 birds for the solid white race. And a few of them are "iffy" as the breeders feel they may get a grizzle.


The Payouts have not changed. They will ofcourse, based on the actual amount of paid entries going to race. 

So there it is. I have tried my best to please everyone who wanted to enter. You may enter whichever race best suits you. If you have further questions, please PM me. This includes backing out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to enter the grizzle race  But I have to wait until my dad gets home to ask him if I can and how many birds we can afford to send


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to follow up on how your breedings are coming along? I hope all is well and youve selected the youngsters from the pairs youll be sending in. Im sure a few of you have already banded them as well by now...LOL

Please keep me posted. I would like to know at this point how many birds you will be sending in, either for the White Dove Classic (whites) or the Grizzle Race. I only ask this because I dont want to over book participants as space is limited. 

Talk to you soon!

P.S. I ask that each of you either PM, or email me at [email protected] with your personal email info. This will make it alot easier for me to contact you with updates.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Isn't there going to be problems with shipping birds into FL? With the quarantines and all?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Isn't there going to be problems with shipping birds into FL? With the quarantines and all?


I havent had any issue with it.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*We Still Have Available Spots*

32 Spots for the White Dove Release Classic

21 Spots for the Grizzle Race


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like another month and I'll be seeing you soon Brian!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Looks like another months and I'll be seeing you soon Brian!


Sounds Good, Thanks!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

FYI: 

We got our first set of entries in today from CA!  

There has also been a few people back out due to no eggs, unfertile eggs, etc..So there is still room for 33 Solid Whites and only 8 Grizzle's. If you are experiencing the same thing please let me know!

I have updated the website with these changes. Also, I have not heard from a few of you either on here, PM or through emails, so if you could take a second and contact me, just letting me know how things are going or when youll be looking at shipping, I would appreciate it.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Brian "2jays loft" will be sending 2 grizzles please enter them on the list,Thank You!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Hey Brian "2jays loft" will be sending 2 grizzles please enter them on the list,Thank You!


Send me a PM with his/her contact info and Ill update it....Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't realize you knew Sienna Loft (or maybe I did? I can't remember, haha), or that he was sending birds to your race. He informed me last night at the club meeting


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Participants, 

As you are aware, we are roughly 30 days away from the deadline for receiving this year’s entries. I am aware of some of the difficulties a few of you have had as pairs didn’t lay on time, eggs were not fertile, etc. If you have been checking the website often, you may have also noticed that we still have *34* openings for The Solid White Classic and *6* openings for The Grizzle Race. We ALL want to test our birds in competition and have the chance at winning some “feed money”, but more importantly we all want to *HAVE FUN*! 

Having said that, I want to offer YOU this: Each participant may send ONE extra bird for each paid perch. Basically, *TWO for ONE*. Let’s say you signed up for 4 spots, you would need to send $200 to cover the perch fee. By accepting this offer, you could send 8 birds for that same amount! So, that makes the perch fee *ONLY $25!* This offer is ONLY applied to the perch fee! 

You will still have to pay the $65 per bird, entry fee before the first official race based on the number of entries you still have in the loft. So, if you took advantage of this offer and sent in 6 birds and come time for the first race you only had 3 birds left, your entry fee would only be $195. Remember, 100% of the entry fee is paid out in prize money! 

This is an attempt to fill those 34 open spots and clearly shows that I am not into this to make a bunch of money. If you would like to take advantage of this offer, you must send me an EMAIL ([email protected])! These open spots will be assigned on a first-come first-served basis.

If you wanted to sign up for either race before and didnt because the perch fee was to high for your liking, then NOW would be a perefect time for you to do so!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Brian have you as yet got the actual "race dates set for each race", I was just surfing your info and somewhere you have a statement that arrangements must be made for pick up of birds by august 1st or the birds become property of timber lofts, I don't think your going to race in july for young birds? so if you could clear this up a bit it may help others to better understand what your intentions are in this matter!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Brian have you as yet got the actual "race dates set for each race", I was just surfing your info and somewhere you have a statement that arrangements must be made for pick up of birds by august 1st or the birds become property of timber lofts, I don't think your going to race in july for young birds? so if you could clear this up a bit it may help others to better understand what your intentions are in this matter!


Will do. Ive been having an issue with my site as sometimes it does not save the changes made to it when published. I will work on this today.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*The Grizzle Race*

FYI: The Grizzle race is now FULL!  Thanks for all your support and I look forward to recieving your entries. Now lets get more whites.......


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Question on Bands?? AU, IF, or IPB are Good ?? Can I Drop the Pigeons Off??


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

rx9s said:


> Question on Bands?? AU, IF, or IPB are Good ?? Can I Drop the Pigeons Off??


The bands must be AU or IF Only...

Yes, you may drop birds off if your somewhat local. 

Race information may be found at www.timberlofts.net


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by Big T 
I PMed you, sign me up. Just to keep the record straight, what bands do you accept? 

Tony 

Gotcha Tony! AU, IF, or IPB. I dont like the NPA Bands because sometimes they can slip off if the breeder puts the wrong size on.

If anyone needs bands, I can give you some of my Club bands (Jan 1st) as I never use all of them anyways. Just send me a message.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm praying that my two babies are grizzles. I know one is for sure, but the other just MIGHT be a blue check. Wish me luck!  Otherwise, I'll only be sending one


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Brian, how many spots are left for the white bird classic? Also what would be a good day and time for me to drop off my birds to your loft, I'll probably be car pooling with another flier! I'd like to get there ASAP! Just resent you my email address just in case you didn't have it, Thanks much 
Dennis Johnson of "Chapel lofts" [email protected] please send me driving directions to your loft!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Brian, how many spots are left for the white bird classic? Also what would be a good day and time for me to drop off my birds to your loft, I'll probably be car pooling with another flier! I'd like to get there ASAP! Just resent you my email address just in case you didn't have it, Thanks much
> Dennis Johnson of "Chapel lofts" [email protected] please send me driving directions to your loft!


sent ya a pm


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

any room for the grizzle is there possibly any spots that were backed out? let me know thanks.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Eriduardo said:


> any room for the grizzle is there possibly any spots that were backed out? let me know thanks.


As of this morning, The Grizzle Race is full. I may have 4 spots coming open due to a possible back out. Please send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

My grizzle youngster will be ready to ship on Monday, how many birds are there are already, in the loft?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Eriduardo said:


> My grizzle youngster will be ready to ship on Monday, how many birds are there are already, in the loft?


54 Birds so far


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

just a bump--Brian can we get an update on the current breakdown for prizes assuming all eligible still participate!


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

when is the date of the race. and when is the cutoff for sending birds

i wanted to participate but did not have any white birds to send. now i have one white and one grizzle on eggs


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

g-pigeon said:


> when is the date of the race. and when is the cutoff for sending birds
> 
> i wanted to participate but did not have any white birds to send. now i have one white and one grizzle on eggs


Its to late now. I look forward to your intrest next year...sorry.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Have you updated your site? I know you will start the training toss next week, and are we going to get any update as the training progress?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> Have you updated your site? I know you will start the training toss next week, and are we going to get any update as the training progress?


Yes I have. I also have been trying to email everyone on a regular basis, have you been getting my emails?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Timber said:


> Yes I have. I also have been trying to email everyone on a regular basis, have you been getting my emails?


I only have 2 e-mails from you the 1st was when you gave the birds an open loft and the 2nd was today about the hawk problem you been getting.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Updates Please!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just A Bump!


----------

